# Please Identify



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

New to Cichlids please help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gonna say scolloffi,but I'm not a cichlid head.dalfed will set you (and maybe me) right!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Snow White Socolofi the Bandit is on the mark like always.


----------

